# SDK Manager won't start on Windows 7 x64



## chaoticandroid (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey there,
I seem to have run into a major anoyance being a newbie coder. A week ago, I decided to start developping android apps with Eclipse and i downloaded all the necesary software to do so (Android SDK, Eclipse for Java developpers, JRE 6u.24 x64 and JDK 6u.24 x64). When i installed all the necessary files, i executed the SDK manager and a prompt screen popped up, and 2-3 seconds later disseapeared without executing anything. after hours upon grueling hours of troubleshooting, trying various fixes all without success, I have all but given up. I've tried everything that the worldwide web had to show me, even learned how to work the batch files, tried different batch codes that others provided, set environments and everthing in between. 

I need this to start working, i see it as an opportunity to broaden my horizons and a great learning experience. Please help me out here, i will provide whoever helps me with all the info they need to try and fix my problem.

Chaotic


----------

